# Free-agent bargains: Bonzi could be the steal



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Free-agent bargains: Bonzi could be the steal
Aug. 9, 2006
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer

Free-agency's big winner is pretty clear cut. 

You can argue against Chicago's claim, because some believe Ben Wallace's productivity will diminish significantly before his massive new contract runs out. New Orleans/Oklahoma City is pretty excited about acquisitions Tyson Chandler and Peja Stojakovic, but neither has proved to be consistent over the past few years, hence their movement.

Hands down, free-agency's most blessed wasn't a team, but an individual: Denver's Nene. 

Agent Dan Fegan got him the offseason's most extravagant contract, a six-year, $60 million deal that seems preposterous when you consider the Brazilian center's entire 2005 season was ruined just a few minutes in by a torn ACL. He's still not back on the court on a full-time basis. Maybe Denver signed him because of his new hair. When last we saw Nene, he was bald. Now he has a black mop on his head that looks like a mix between the late Rick James and Boston slugger Manny Ramirez. 

Yep, it has been so long since Nene has been in the limelight that he's come back as Samson. 

He's got the physical gifts to wind up being well worth the paycheck, but the word "bargain" will never be uttered to describe his deal. A very lucky man, that Nene. On the opposite end of that spectrum, here are this free-agency period's 10 most fiscally responsible smart buys. 

*1. Bonzi Wells, TBD*: In the past, he has been a headache. I'll give you that. 

Isn't the world supposed to be about short memories? Shouldn't "what-have-you-done-for-me-lately" work both ways? 

Playoff averages of over 23 points and 12 rebounds are Wells' "lately." He carried the Kings in their 2006 first-round series against San Antonio. He played over 40 minutes in all but one of the six games, provided more toughness than even Ron Artest and left it all out there. It was a truly inspired performance. 

What if it becomes the norm? Not to get carried away, but the Spurs aren't slouches, and Wells dominated them. If he can tune into that during the height of a do-or-die playoff series against the Western Conference's No. 1 seed, who is to say he can't do it for the course of a season, especially if it winds up being another contract year. 

That's right. I'm proposing Wells sign a one-year deal and set out to prove he deserves major money. It's almost like a dare, but if Wells can focus and thrive on the league's biggest stage, is it beyond the realm of possibility that he can put his best foot forward and maximize his potential? 

The door of returning to Sacramento looks closed. He blew it when he didn't accept their initial offer to stay, said to be more than the mid-level, but it's understandable he believed he was due for a much higher salary. It ended up being a misguided opinion, but the door appears open for him to take his career up a level. He could make a run at a title and fortify Miami, San Antonio or Dallas. He can step into a situation where he would solve an immediate need by joining Indiana or Denver. 

Bottom line, he can start over. The off-court problems and word of his questionable attitude can be squashed and the payday that slipped through his fingers can be had a year late. Whoever ends up leasing Wells has very little to lose and a whole lot to gain. If he takes off, he can set himself up for a lucrative long-term deal. If he fails, he's the one who ends up most harmed. 

*2. DeShawn Stevenson*, Washington: It wouldn't be surprising to see him starting at shooting guard for the Wizards on opening night, and it's up to Stevenson to make it so. 

What Wells should do, Stevenson has done, he signed a one-year deal with the Wizards for less than $1 million last weekend, officially coming to terms with the mistake he made opting out of his contract with the Magic, forfeiting a $3 million dollar payment, then turning down their offer for a three-year, $10 million deal. 

It will end up costing him this year, but at least Stevenson landed in a great situation. He fills a need as a perimeter defender and shooting guard, making Washington's decision not to match New York's qualifying offer for Jared Jeffries an easy one. He'll fill a similar role at about one-fifth the cost. 

"There just isn't much money left out there," Stevenson's new agent, Mark Bartelstein, told the Associated Press. "This gives DeShawn an excellent opportunity to play significant minutes on a very good team. I think by next summer, the rest of the league will see his real value and he'll earn back the money he lost." 

What he said. Considering Eddie Jordan wants to put more emphasis on defense, my money is on Stevenson holding off Jarvis Hayes for a starting spot and getting those minutes. He's not the same troubled teen that entered the league. He has matured, his game has improved, and he seems to fit in perfectly with his new team. 

Ernie Grunfeld, getting Stevenson on the cheap, comes up roses on this one. 

*3. Alonzo Mourning*, Miami: Mourning played with Miami last year at the veteran's minimum of just over $1 million and ended up being one of the NBA's top shot blockers. He filled in nicely when Shaquille O'Neal went down with a bum ankle early in the season and was probably the league's most effective backup center. 

He's 36 now, but seems to be getting more comfortable with his body and his role, so the Heat are making out great getting him back for what will reportedly be not significantly more than the veteran's minimum. He had more lucrative offers but has already made his riches leaving South Florida once before. Now all he wants to do is help defend a title. 

*4. Chris Wilcox*, Seattle: In a way, Wilcox is a taller version of Wells. He has a reputation of being inconsistent and having poor practice habits, yet when he has been given time on the floor to contribute, he has been productive. He filled in really well for Chris Kaman and Elton Brand through injuries two years ago, but struggled off the bench. After arriving in Seattle this past midseason, he broke into the starting lineup and put up eye-popping numbers regularly. 

Despite his success, the Sonics aren't completely sold and won't meet his agent's contract demands, creating a hairy situation. Jeff Fried will meet with Seattle officials Thursday to try to hammer things out, but odds are excellent that he'll end up accepting a one-year offer netting about $3.6 million. Fried says he has suitors willing to dish out the three-year, $24 million that his client desires, but it's hard to believe he'll get them to pull the trigger on such a move. Unless the Sonics have totally had it with Wilcox, they'll take a longer look at him for the one season to see what develops. It's in their worst interest to screw him in terms of playing time, because then he'll just bolt at season's end or force their hand around the trade deadline the way Flip Murray, Vladimir Radmanovic and Reggie Evans did this past year. 

Given a fair shot, the pressure would be on him to perform, maintain a positive attitude and offer up his services for hire again next offseason. 

*5. Mike James, Minnesota*: Disagree with me on this if you will, but four years, $25 million for James is a sound investment. It doesn't matter that his contract figures to run until he's 35 given the unlikelihood of him opting out of his fourth season. It doesn't matter that James is a late bloomer who just happened to have his career season just in time to get paid. 

What matters is that he'll help put a smile on Kevin Garnett's face, and in case you haven't noticed, K.G. hasn't smiled much lately. Heeding Garnett's call that he needed some assistance, James came, turning down offers from Houston, where he said he wanted to return to, and Dallas, which hoped landing his services would put them over the top in chasing a championship. 

James will put the ball in the basket, first and foremost. He'll provide energy and personality, and he'll be a solid mentor for some of Minnesota's younger players. In the fourth quarter, he won't leave Garnett stranded. That alone should translate into a few more victories for the Timberwolves. That means a happier Garnett, which is worth every penny, and then some. 

*6. Melvin Ely, Charlotte*: It's very difficult for quality young big men to be had for cheap, but that's the situation here. Ely is waiting on a qualifying offer that would keep him with the Bobcats, but the Spurs had an interest in him earlier this offseason, and the Nets are thought to be currently pondering acquiring him in a sign-and-trade. 

Ely is a former lottery pick who helped make up for the absences of Emeka Okafor and Sean May last season, averaging highs in points (9.8) and rebounds (4.9). His frame allows him to play at either power forward and center, making him a significant asset, especially since he won't break your bank. 

*7. Jackie Butler, San Antonio*: If you're the New York Knicks and have $30 million committed to Jerome James, why wouldn't you match an three-year, $7 million deal to a young center that actually looks like he's got some upside? The obvious answer is: Because you're the Knicks. 

Butler, who former coach Larry Brown gushed to his buddy Gregg Popovich about, has a chance to start in San Antonio at some point this season. Considering the veteran leadership around him, the former prep All-American could really blossom. If he doesn't, the Spurs have invested peanuts. Low risk, high reward. Too bad that concept is alien to the Knickerbockers. 

*8. Rasual Butler, New Orleans/Oklahoma City*: The Hornets re-signed their leading 3-point shooter from a year ago for four years, $14 million. Dishing out $3.5 mil a season for Peja insurance sounds like a pretty good buy, especially when you know what you're getting. 

No one is going to confuse Butler for Glen Rice, but he can fill it up, and he was a bright spot for the Hornets all of last season, serving as a model citizen and clutch performer. Factoring in how brittle Stojakovic has been, it's imperative to have a solid backup. Butler must have felt the same way. Odds are he'll be starting at some point while Stojakovic tends to his thumb, wrist, knee or whatever else is sure to ail him. 

*9. Lorenzen Wright, Atlanta*: He won't officially be signed until the Al Harrington soap opera plays out, but a deal has been reached in principle for Wright to return to Atlanta for two years and $6 million plus some incentives. While Wright has struggled the past two seasons in Memphis, this is a very good move for the Hawks. 

For starters, Wright can still play, and he should push Zaza Pachulia for the starting spot, making the Georgian international a better player. There's also his experience, adding another mentor for young big men like Shelden Williams and Marvin Williams. Usually, the money Wright signed for gets you a Pat Burke or a Jake Voskuhl as a backup center. Wright is a few steps up from that. Consider him a gourmet backup. 

*10. Jannero Pargo, New Orleans/Oklahoma City*: The Hornets wanted to add some insurance at the point, solidifying the position with another quality contributor to serve behind future All-Star Chris Paul and the recently signed Bobby Jackson. 

Given Jackson's injury history, the move seemed necessary, so you have to applaud the inking of Pargo for a little over $1 million a year over two seasons. Pargo can fill it up, instantly becoming one of New Orleans' top shooters, and has worked on his ball handling and decision making enough to break into Chicago's rotation. Hornets GM Jeff Bower definitely did a nice job frugally shoring up his team's areas of need after taking chances on oft-injured former Kings Stojakovic and Jackson.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9593201/2


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, if we steal bonzi,  :cheers: :clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd say take him but we're already 4 deep at the SG position (JET, Stack, Buck, Ager). Not to mention he refused an offer that was already too much from the Kings.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I'd say take him but we're already 4 deep at the SG position (JET, Stack, Buck, Ager). Not to mention he refused an offer that was already too much from the Kings.


He's a pretty good defender, if we sign him then i think we should trade some of our players for a big men.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Unless he wants a title bad he isnt coming to Dallas, and even if he does come to Dallas he will probably be trade bait or he'll just back up the 3


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Unless he wants a title bad he isnt coming to Dallas, and even if he does come to Dallas he will probably be trade bait or he'll just back up the 3


No way he would agree to back up the 3, he can play the 2.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i doubt the mavs will go after Bonzi, they have a solid core, no need to mess with it until next year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> i doubt the mavs will go after Bonzi, they have a solid core, no need to mess with it until next year.


We do have a solid core i agree but why not make it better and sign Bonzi? He's exactly what we need, a big SG.
PG - Terry/Harris/Joshson
SG - Bonzi/Buckner/Stackhouse/Harris
SF - Howard/Stackhouse/George
PF - Dirk/Croshere/George
C - Diop/Dampier 

Cons - Less minutes for Harris, not enough minutes for him to improve.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Harris can still get 23+ minutes a game which I think is fine for him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Harris can still get 23+ minutes a game which I think is fine for him.


I'm happy with Harris getting 23 minutes a game but most Mavericks fans have high expectations for Harris so they want him to average 30+ minutes a game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> I'm happy with Harris getting 23 minutes a game but most Mavericks fans have high expectations for Harris so they want him to average 30+ minutes a game.


Yeah, I would like to see Devin average more minutes because I like him a lot as a player.. and I fear that after this season when his contract expires he may not sign with the Mavs again because he could be a starter on many other teams. This is...worst case scenerio, but I just dont want to see Devin leave. I dont think getting Bonzi is nessesary, so I would say, don't sign him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

23 minutes off the bench in the NBA is good Jet. I'm sure the only team he would leave Dallas for is Milwaukee and thats it. Besides if he really wants what is best for the team he'll be okay with being on the bench. He knows we have a deep bench and we have to utilize it. If he is anything close to a good player (which he is) and he wants to win he knows it's best to come off the bench.

All that said I want Devin first off the bench and Buckner starting or if we sign Bonzi, Bonzi starting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, I would like to see Devin average more minutes because I like him a lot as a player.. and I fear that after this season when his contract expires he may not sign with the Mavs again because he could be a starter on many other teams. This is...worst case scenerio, but I just dont want to see Devin leave. I dont think getting Bonzi is nessesary, so I would say, don't sign him.


With Bonzi, the Mavericks are a complete team. That's all i have to say.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damnit made me type a whole paragraph to get that through


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint said:


> 23 minutes off the bench in the NBA is good Jet. I'm sure the only team he would leave Dallas for is Milwaukee and thats it. Besides if he really wants what is best for the team he'll be okay with being on the bench. He knows we have a deep bench and we have to utilize it. If he is anything close to a good player (which he is) and he wants to win he knows it's best to come off the bench.
> 
> All that said I want Devin first off the bench and Buckner starting or if we sign Bonzi, Bonzi starting.


I know that 23 minutes off the bench is good, but I just dont want Devin to leave cuz hes awesome like that. I doubt he will leave, but idk, its been pretty unexpected as of late. I also feel that with Bonzi the team will be complete, but I think its pretty complete as it is. We made it to the Finals and have improved this offseason, so that means we have a good chance at making it back*considering no one else in the West has improved as much as the Mavs who could be considered a threat*. Im worried about his salary though, because it may be a little big.. idk though.

Btw, How many more times are you planning on changing your name...M F F L or Saint or whatever


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

That was the last change I was getting really pissed off at people calling me MILF


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Don't look at Bonzi being signed by us unless its a S&T. Which could happen let's say we dont here bout bonzi till after the 60 day trade thingy goes away meaning that some teams might go for him. Right now we have a boat load of players that have some quality in them. So reasonably the only move that would get him to here is if we give up some quality backups for Bonzi and fillers


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint said:


> That was the last change I was getting really pissed off at people calling me MILF


Doesn't matter what name you change to, you will always be MILF.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think it would be hard for a Finals team to upset their balance to the effect that a Bonzi signing would bring about. He's an influential player who would of course set the minutes back for Devin, but also he's a core - meaning Dirk would be effected.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint said:


> That was the last change I was getting really pissed off at people calling me MILF


I thought MILF was a compliment...

Wasn't it? :yes: :smilewink


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought MILF was a compliment...
> 
> Wasn't it? :yes: :smilewink


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I thought MILF was a compliment...
> 
> Wasn't it? :yes: :smilewink


Thats my belief.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Myabe it's an age thing. When you are young, MILF is a bad thing, but, when you get to my age, MILF can be very... interesting. :biggrin: 

I am sure bray can chime in his 2 cents. lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am sure bray can chime in his 2 cents. lol...


Sure, but I tend to dwell on the positive....


----------

